
iPhone Users Are Pestered to Enroll in Apple Pay - hyperrail
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-insists-iphone-users-enroll-in-apple-pay-with-a-red-badge-that-wont-go-away-1522753200
======
makecheck
It’s annoying, especially when updating a device as a developer whose only
reason for existence is “testing”. To get rid of their stupid red “1” icon you
have to follow the only option to proceed, then Cancel.

Stop this, Apple.

------
hyperrail
No-paywall link via @WSJ on Twitter:
[https://t.co/41otdGaCcO](https://t.co/41otdGaCcO)

